# help need to know where the engine number is stamped on the engine of a r34 rb26 eng



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

hi can anyone help me as i am trying to locate the engine number on my skyline r34 gtr. can anyone help me with this issue plz


----------



## GTR_Nismo_bc (Jul 31, 2007)

[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you for the pictures but which side of the engine is that if im looking at the engine bay direct? its very crowded in the engine bay so i guess it will be hard to read?


----------



## GTR_Nismo_bc (Jul 31, 2007)

Ya it's tight in there, just below the thermostat. Use a mirror.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks you mate iv had a look but stil cant c it, il have to get a bigger mirror and some help! thanks for your guidence mate:clap: :thumbsup:


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Its also on the turbo side of the block right at the back down low by the outer bellousing bolt hole, right by the rear dump pipe flange.

Either way, its not so easy to see in place.


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you for ur help i will be looking 4 it after iv had some sleep!


----------



## jabran200 (Sep 5, 2005)

GTR_Nismo_bc said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What if it only says RB26 and nothing below it?


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

Look for the one at the back of the block, down low on the turbo side, it will definatly be there


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Not so Rob, only assembled engines are given numbers. (Nur for ex.)
Ive also seen 2 nismo prototype engines without a number.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

I think he's got a complete running R34 so I presume he'd have an engine number down there? Fooked if I know, just trying to help him.

Rob


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Lol it wasnt a dig dude 

Was more if it was just a block.

Rob


----------



## R.I.P.S NZ (May 7, 2004)

He has a complete engine in his car.
No biggie, with the way you and Mick are going off at the moment I thought you might be in a bad mood and I was just been given a share of all the windups!!

haha


----------



## bashman40 (Feb 16, 2007)

thanks guys for the info i have finally found it after a bit of scrubbing (it will say more then just rb26, u just need to clean the tag), just wanted to ask if the RB26 (as in the picture) is part of the engine number?? so i assum its rb26704549x ? or is it just the 704549x ? oh yeah just for argument sake its a normal R34 GTR v-spec as pictured in my display picture << thanks


----------

